# FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE doesn't boot on KVM.



## Nulani (Jan 4, 2013)

I wasn't entirely sure where to put this, if it is in the wrong forum, please move it to where it belongs. 

The boot process fails instantly with the message 'kernel trap 12 with interrupts disabled.' Virtio drivers are loaded. These should be compatible with 9.1-RELEASE.
Otherwise no message precedes or proceeds it. 

The system boots fine with kernel.old: 9.0-RELEASE-p3(-p5). 

Host system is: 

```
nulani@ganglere ~ $ uname -a
Linux ganglere 3.2.11-hardened #1 SMP Sat Jun 23 10:19:39 UTC 2012 x86_64 AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 4228 HE AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Qemu-kvm is version 1.0.1 and the machine is executed with: 

```
/usr/bin/qemu-system-x86_64 --enable-kvm -daemonize -name niflheim -pidfile /var/run/vm/niflheim.pid -monitor unix:/var/run/vm/niflheim.unix,server,nowait -cpu host -smp 2 -m 2048 -boot c -drive file=/dev/ganglere/niflheim,cache=none,if=virtio,index=0 -netdev tap,id=guest1 -device virtio-net,netdev=guest1,mac=00:16:3E:96:48:61 -monitor telnet:127.0.0.1:3023,server,nowait -display vnc=127.0.0.1:1
```

CPU is: 

```
nulani@ganglere ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor       : 0
vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
cpu family      : 21
model           : 1
model name      : AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 4228 HE
stepping        : 2
microcode       : 0x6000624
cpu MHz         : 2800.000
cache size      : 2048 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 6
core id         : 0
cpu cores       : 3
apicid          : 16
initial apicid  : 0
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 13
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc extd_apicid aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq monitor ssse3 cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt aes xsave avx lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs xop skinit wdt lwp fma4 nodeid_msr topoext perfctr_core arat cpb npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save tsc_scale vmcb_clean flushbyasid decodeassists pausefilter pfthreshold
bogomips        : 5600.08
TLB size        : 1536 4K pages
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management: ts ttp tm 100mhzsteps hwpstate [9]
```
From inside the VM (on 9.0-RELEASE):

```
> dmesg | grep -i CPU
CPU: AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 4228 HE               (2800.25-MHz K8-class CPU)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!

> sysctl -a | grep -i CPU | more
cpu     HAMMER
device  cpufreq
kern.ccpu: 0
kern.sched.cpusetsize: 8
  <cpu count="2" mask="3">0, 1</cpu>
kern.smp.cpus: 2
kern.smp.maxcpus: 64
net.inet.tcp.per_cpu_timers: 0
debug.cpufreq.verbose: 0
debug.cpufreq.lowest: 0
hw.ncpu: 2
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
security.jail.param.cpuset.id: 0
dev.cpu.0.%desc: ACPI CPU
dev.cpu.0.%driver: cpu
dev.cpu.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.CP00
dev.cpu.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=ACPI0007 _UID=0
dev.cpu.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.0.cx_supported: C1/0
dev.cpu.0.cx_lowest: C1
dev.cpu.0.cx_usage: 100.00% last 6488us
dev.cpu.1.%desc: ACPI CPU
dev.cpu.1.%driver: cpu
dev.cpu.1.%location: handle=\_SB_.CP01
dev.cpu.1.%pnpinfo: _HID=ACPI0007 _UID=0
dev.cpu.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.1.cx_supported: C1/0
dev.cpu.1.cx_lowest: C1
dev.cpu.1.cx_usage: 100.00% last 9502us
```

It is of course possible that upgrading the host system would fix it. Would be nice to have a confirmation first though. 

From what I can find about the error it generally relates to the CPU. If it is the CPU, this would explain why I've previously got 9.1-RELEASE to boot fine on a similar host system but which is equipped with an i7. I do not know if FreeBSD boots on the hardware itself. 

Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrgz (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello,

I'm having a similar problem with a testing instance of FreeBSD running on KVM (Qemu 1.2.1). Originally it was a FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE, but I was trying to compile STABLE branch from the sources. At some point in time, the loader started to hang taking 100% of the host's CPU. Right now I'm trying to download the official 9.1-RELEASE iso file and reinstall the image.

I can only boot with the original loader.old .


----------



## mrgz (Jan 7, 2013)

Did you try without the if=virtio option?


----------



## Nulani (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes. It is not because of virtio.


----------



## hshh (Jan 8, 2013)

It bug from 9.1 beta.
Crash on kernel booting.

panic: CPU0 does not support X87 or SSE: 1


----------



## Sebulon (Jan 8, 2013)

Check this out:
https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=881579

While waiting for fix, workaround suggested has been tested and works.

EDIT: Just saw youÂ´re running a much older version of linux kernel, so this may all be unrelated, but still worth checking out.

/Sebulon


----------



## Nulani (Jan 8, 2013)

It is unfortunately not the same bug I'm experiencing - there's no difference between booting with or without SMP. I plan to see what happens with a more recent kernel and qemu today. 

I have previously tried to boot it with -cpu set to something different than host. It results in a kernel panic - which is so verbose it doesn't fit on one screen -  but not the 'kernel trap 12' message.


----------



## Nulani (Jan 8, 2013)

_Update_: It does start on Linux ganglere 3.7.0-hardened #1 SMP Sun Jan 6 21:22:27 UTC 2013 x86_64 AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 4228 HE AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux with QEMU emulator version 1.1.2 if -cpu is set to Opteron_G3. This would as previously mentioned cause a kernel panic in FreeBSD. 

Setting -cpu to host, Opteron_G4 or SandyBridge results in the 'kernel trap 12' message.

Presumably there is some incompatibility between FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE and the host CPU?


```
niflheim# dmesg | grep -i CPU
CPU: AMD Opteron 23xx (Gen 3 Class Opteron) (2801.52-MHz K8-class CPU)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!

niflheim# sysctl -a | grep -i cpu
cpu     HAMMER
device  cpufreq
kern.ccpu: 0
kern.sched.cpusetsize: 8
  <cpu count="2" mask="3">0, 1</cpu>
kern.smp.cpus: 2
kern.smp.maxcpus: 64
net.inet.tcp.per_cpu_timers: 0
debug.acpi.cpu_unordered: 0
debug.cpufreq.verbose: 0
debug.cpufreq.lowest: 0
hw.ncpu: 2
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
security.jail.param.cpuset.id: 0
dev.cpu.0.%desc: ACPI CPU
dev.cpu.0.%driver: cpu
dev.cpu.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.CP00
dev.cpu.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=ACPI0007 _UID=0
dev.cpu.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.0.cx_supported: C1/0
dev.cpu.0.cx_lowest: C1
dev.cpu.0.cx_usage: 100.00% last 2755us
dev.cpu.1.%desc: ACPI CPU
dev.cpu.1.%driver: cpu
dev.cpu.1.%location: handle=\_SB_.CP01
dev.cpu.1.%pnpinfo: _HID=ACPI0007 _UID=0
dev.cpu.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.1.cx_supported: C1/0
dev.cpu.1.cx_lowest: C1
dev.cpu.1.cx_usage: 100.00% last 5208us
```

Not marked as solved since the underlying problem is still there.


----------



## Alakhai (Jan 8, 2013)

Same problem here.

```
Linux -name- 3.6.8-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Dec 8 13:35:43 CET 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

I use qemu 1.2.1 and the guest machine has 2 cpu configured as core2duo or whatever other compatible cpu, FreeBSD crashes with the same identical problem.


----------



## Alakhai (Jan 8, 2013)

Forgot to post some debug info:


```
Linux <hostname> 3.6.8-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Dec 8 13:35:43 CET 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

/proc/cpuinfo

```
processor	: 0
vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
cpu family	: 6
model		: 23
model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9550  @ 2.83GHz
stepping	: 10
microcode	: 0xa0b
cpu MHz		: 2003.000
cache size	: 6144 KB
physical id	: 0
siblings	: 2
core id		: 0
cpu cores	: 2
apicid		: 0
initial apicid	: 0
fpu		: yes
fpu_exception	: yes
cpuid level	: 13
wp		: yes
flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority
bogomips	: 5668.27
clflush size	: 64
cache_alignment	: 64
address sizes	: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor	: 1
vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
cpu family	: 6
model		: 23
model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9550  @ 2.83GHz
stepping	: 10
microcode	: 0xa0b
cpu MHz		: 2003.000
cache size	: 6144 KB
physical id	: 0
siblings	: 2
core id		: 1
cpu cores	: 2
apicid		: 1
initial apicid	: 1
fpu		: yes
fpu_exception	: yes
cpuid level	: 13
wp		: yes
flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority
bogomips	: 5668.27
clflush size	: 64
cache_alignment	: 64
address sizes	: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:
```


----------



## juhakall (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm also having problems booting FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE on KVM. I don't get a kernel trap error, but another error that's also mentioned in this thread:


```
panic: CPU0 does not support X87 or SSE: 1
```
 immediately after choosing to boot the kernel.

This occurred after upgrading from FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-P3 with freebsd-update (first to 9.0-P5, then to 9.1). I was using CPU capabilities provided by "virsh capabilities", in order to support AES-NI. I confirmed from libvirtd logfiles that neither the KVM command line or its CPU definition file (/usr/share/kvm/cpus-x86_64.conf) had been changed.

I also tried loading kvm_intel with emulate_invalid_guest_state=0 and changing machine type in KVM from 1.0 to 1.1, but the error persisted. In order to get FreeBSD 9.1 to boot, I now have to use the default QEMU Virtual CPU model.

Here's some information from the host:
*OS:* Debian wheezy, up-to-date
*uname -a:* Linux virhost 3.2.0-2-amd64 #1 SMP Mon Jun 11 17:24:18 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
*KVM:* QEMU emulator version 1.1.2 (qemu-kvm-1.1.2+dfsg-3, Debian), Copyright (c) 2003-2008 Fabrice Bellard
*CPU model name:* Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570 CPU @ 3.40GHz
*CPU features:* fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase smep erms


----------



## juhakall (Jan 12, 2013)

I managed to get the 9.1 kernel to boot, by using the Westmere CPU definition, without any extra features. This led me to try the SandyBridge definition without any extra features too, but then the same panic happened again. I also tried booting the old 9.0 kernel with the SandyBridge definition, and that worked, just as it did before the upgrade to 9.1. This confirms that there's some new incompatibility in the 9.1 kernel.

Here are the KVM CPU settings that work with 9.0, but cause 9.1 to panic (formed by libvirt when using the full capabilities, as listed by "virsh capabilities"):

```
-cpu core2duo,+lahf_lm,+rdtscp,+avx,+osxsave,+xsave,+aes,+tsc-deadline,+popcnt,+x2apic,+sse4.2,+sse4.1,+pdcm,+xtpr,+cx16,+tm2,+est,+smx,+vmx,+d
s_cpl,+dtes64,+pclmuldq,+pbe,+tm,+ht,+ss,+acpi,+ds
```

And here are the new settings, which finally made 9.1 able to boot without panicking (formed by libvirt when using the Westmere definition, without any other features):

```
-cpu kvm64,+lahf_lm,+aes,+popcnt,+sse4.2,+sse4.1,+ssse3
```

My system now works with AES-NI enabled, but just as Nulani said, the underlying problem is still there. 9.1 kernel panics when using my old CPU definition, while 9.0 doesn't.

PS: Curiously, the 9.0 kernel now fails to mount root (UFS), claiming that it's not recognized. When I reboot the working 9.1 guest and run "boot kernel.old" in the loader, the old kernel suddenly doesn't recognize the root fs. It's the same 9.0-RELEASE-P3 I was using before upgrading to 9.1. /dev/vtbd0p2 IS found, but not recognized as having a filesystem. The guest has no other virtio block devices defined and the KVM process isn't even restarted. I was a bit worried about the possible consequences of booting a new userland with an old kernel, but I certainly didn't expect it to not recognize the filesystem at all!


----------



## Nulani (Oct 5, 2013)

This is still the case with 9.2-RELEASE. Machine doesn't boot with -cpu host, but does boot with -cpu Opteron_G3. Dmesg below. 


```
> dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2013 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898: Thu Sep 26 22:50:31 UTC 2013
    root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
gcc version 4.2.1 20070831 patched [FreeBSD]
module vtnet already present!
CPU: AMD Opteron 23xx (Gen 3 Class Opteron) (2800.29-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0xf61  Family = 0xf  Model = 0x6  Stepping = 1
  Features=0x783fbfd<FPU,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,P                                           AT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2>
  Features2=0x80802001<SSE3,CX16,POPCNT,HV>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0xe5<LAHF,SVM,ABM,SSE4A,MAS>
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 2042617856 (1947 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <BOCHS  BXPCAPIC>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 2 package(s) x 1 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <BOCHS BXPCRSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71,0x72-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 100000000 Hz quality 950
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0xb008-0xb00b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci_link4: Unable to route IRQs: AE_NOT_FOUND
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel PIIX3 WDMA2 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376                                           ,0xc060-0xc06f at device 1.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
pci0: <bridge> at device 1.3 (no driver attached)
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfc000000-0xfdffffff,0xfebf0000-0xfebf0ff                                           f at device 2.0 on pci0
virtio_pci0: <VirtIO PCI Network adapter> port 0xc040-0xc05f mem 0xfebf1000-0xfe                                           bf1fff irq 11 at device 3.0 on pci0
vtnet0: <VirtIO Networking Adapter> on virtio_pci0
virtio_pci0: host features: 0x711fffe3 <EventIdx,RingIndirect,NotifyOnEmpty,RxMo                                           deExtra,VLanFilter,RxMode,ControlVq,Status,MrgRxBuf,TxUFO,TxTSOECN,TxTSOv6,TxTSO                                           v4,RxUFO,RxECN,RxTSOv6,RxTSOv4,TxAllGSO,MacAddress,RxChecksum,TxChecksum>
virtio_pci0: negotiated features: 0x110fbba3 <RingIndirect,NotifyOnEmpty,VLanFil                                           ter,RxMode,ControlVq,Status,MrgRxBuf,TxTSOECN,TxTSOv6,TxTSOv4,RxECN,RxTSOv6,RxTS                                           Ov4,MacAddress,RxChecksum,TxChecksum>
vtnet0: Ethernet address: 00:16:3e:96:48:61
virtio_pci1: <VirtIO PCI Block adapter> port 0xc000-0xc03f mem 0xfebf2000-0xfebf                                           2fff irq 11 at device 4.0 on pci0
vtblk0: <VirtIO Block Adapter> on virtio_pci1
virtio_pci1: host features: 0x710006d4 <EventIdx,RingIndirect,NotifyOnEmpty,Topo                                           logy,WriteCache,SCSICmds,BlockSize,DiskGeometry,MaxNumSegs>
virtio_pci1: negotiated features: 0x10000254 <RingIndirect,WriteCache,BlockSize,                                           DiskGeometry,MaxNumSegs>
vtblk0: 40960MB (83886080 512 byte sectors)
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model IntelliMouse Explorer, device ID 4
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f2-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: does not respond
device_attach: fdc0 attach returned 6
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on acpi0
ppc0: Generic chipset (NIBBLE-only) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
attimer0: <AT timer> at port 0x40 on isa0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
fdc0: No FDOUT register!
Timecounters tick every 10.000 msec
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <QEMU QEMU DVD-ROM 1.1.> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: 16.700MB/s transfers (WDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/vtbd0p2 [rw]...
```


----------



## deriamis (Oct 13, 2013)

Nulani said:
			
		

> This is still the case with 9.2-RELEASE. Machine doesn't boot with -cpu host, but does boot with -cpu Opteron_G3. Dmesg below.



Well, this was certainly an ignominious start to trying out a new OS. (Yes, I am being facetious.)

I did some old-fashioned option grinding, and I found that when I disabled the xsave CPU feature I could boot with all the others I had turned on enabled. I don't know what this means, but I hope it helps someone figure it out. I'm running a Linux AMD-64 host with a 3.8.0 kernel, with FreeBSD in a qemu (KVM) 1.4.0 guest, just in case that helps as well.


----------



## Nulani (Oct 14, 2013)

deriamis said:
			
		

> Well, this was certainly an ignominious start to trying out a new OS. (Yes, I am being facetious.)
> 
> I did some old-fashioned option grinding, and I found that when I disabled the xsave CPU feature I could boot with all the others I had turned on enabled. I don't know what this means, but I hope it helps someone figure it out. I'm running a Linux AMD-64 host with a 3.8.0 kernel, with FreeBSD in a qemu (KVM) 1.4.0 guest, just in case that helps as well.


Confirmed to be the case. Thanks. 


```
> dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2013 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898: Thu Sep 26 22:50:31 UTC 2013
    root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
gcc version 4.2.1 20070831 patched [FreeBSD]
module vtnet already present!
CPU: AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 4228 HE               (2800.26-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x600f12  Family = 0x15  Model = 0x1  Stepping =                                           2
  Features=0x783fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CM                                          OV,PAT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2>
  Features2=0x92b82203<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,SSSE3,CX16,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,POPCNT,AES                                          NI,AVX,HV>
  AMD Features=0x26500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x10bf7<LAHF,CMP,SVM,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,XOP,FMA4>
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 2042630144 (1948 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <BOCHS  BXPCAPIC>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 2 package(s) x 1 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <BOCHS BXPCRSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71,0x72-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 100000000 Hz quality 950
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0xb008-0xb00b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel PIIX3 WDMA2 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376                                          ,0xc060-0xc06f at device 1.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
pci0: <bridge> at device 1.3 (no driver attached)
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfc000000-0xfdffffff,0xfebd0000-0xfebd0ff                                          f at device 2.0 on pci0
virtio_pci0: <VirtIO PCI Network adapter> port 0xc040-0xc05f mem 0xfebd1000-0xfe                                          bd1fff irq 11 at device 3.0 on pci0
vtnet0: <VirtIO Networking Adapter> on virtio_pci0
virtio_pci0: host features: 0x719fffe3 <EventIdx,RingIndirect,NotifyOnEmpty,0x80                                          0000,RxModeExtra,VLanFilter,RxMode,ControlVq,Status,MrgRxBuf,TxUFO,TxTSOECN,TxTS                                          Ov6,TxTSOv4,RxUFO,RxECN,RxTSOv6,RxTSOv4,TxAllGSO,MacAddress,RxChecksum,TxChecksu                                          m>
virtio_pci0: negotiated features: 0x110fbba3 <RingIndirect,NotifyOnEmpty,VLanFil                                          ter,RxMode,ControlVq,Status,MrgRxBuf,TxTSOECN,TxTSOv6,TxTSOv4,RxECN,RxTSOv6,RxTS                                          Ov4,MacAddress,RxChecksum,TxChecksum>
vtnet0: Ethernet address: 00:16:3e:96:48:61
virtio_pci1: <VirtIO PCI Block adapter> port 0xc000-0xc03f mem 0xfebd2000-0xfebd                                          2fff irq 11 at device 4.0 on pci0
vtblk0: <VirtIO Block Adapter> on virtio_pci1
virtio_pci1: host features: 0x71000ed4 <EventIdx,RingIndirect,NotifyOnEmpty,Conf                                          igWCE,Topology,WriteCache,SCSICmds,BlockSize,DiskGeometry,MaxNumSegs>
virtio_pci1: negotiated features: 0x10000a54 <RingIndirect,ConfigWCE,WriteCache,                                          BlockSize,DiskGeometry,MaxNumSegs>
vtblk0: 40960MB (83886080 512 byte sectors)
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model IntelliMouse Explorer, device ID 4
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f2-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: does not respond
device_attach: fdc0 attach returned 6
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on acpi0
ppc0: Generic chipset (NIBBLE-only) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xed000-0xeffff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
attimer0: <AT timer> at port 0x40 on isa0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
fdc0: No FDOUT register!
Timecounters tick every 10.000 msec
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <QEMU QEMU DVD-ROM 1.5.> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: 16.700MB/s transfers (WDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/vtbd0p2 [rw]...
```


----------

